# What an animal....



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

First big dump of the season. This thing eats the end of driveway slop like my kid eats candy. What a machine.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It better..........it costs enough.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> It better..........it costs enough.


I prefer not to think about that. BUT if it lasts half as long as my previous blower I'll be happy (almost 40 years).

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

better the machine costs, over what a hospital bill would be if injured or suffer a heart attack .
good luck for many years with that machine


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder why they don't want to sell them down here in the USA?
What was the old one? What was wrong with it? You still have it?


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I wonder why they don't want to sell them down here in the USA?
> What was the old one? What was wrong with it? You still have it?


My old one was a Canadian built Mastercraft 30" 10hp Tecumseh snow king engine. My father gave it to me once he got too old to handle it. It was getting a little tired and having some issues with our super heavy wet end of driveway mess. And I have a bad shoulder and it was getting too hard for me to muscle around. 

It still works mint and has been passed on to someone who needed a blower and had been ripped off on a used one.






























Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yamaha dropped out of the US market for what I believe was a slowdown in sales because of the lower price snow blowers offered back then. They stopped selling them up north too. When they started selling them in Canada because they have a strong dealer network on the eastern half of the Canadian market-Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick, Newfoundland, and Prince Edward Island. They went into the market in Europe at the same time- I see the 1028's sold in Europe have steering brakes now.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> It better..........it costs enough.


Expensive?? Pah...
At only $4000 for the highest quality


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

ShedLife said:


> First big dump of the season. This thing eats the end of driveway slop like my kid eats candy. What a machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats what I've been hearing, still waiting for a snow dump for me to take it out. Im surprised it hasn't snowed here, we normally get some snow in November....


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

If that is Canadian price then it is cheaper than my Honda HSS928.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Nickdatech said:


> View attachment 171934
> 
> Yes thats what I've been hearing, still waiting for a snow dump for me to take it out. Im surprised it hasn't snowed here, we normally get some snow in November....


Is that black front shield thing stock on your machine or did you buy it. I would like to have one of those for my machine. 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> If that is Canadian price then it is cheaper than my Honda HSS928.


Canadian price is $3200 + freight + PDI + massive Canadian tax to pay for our "free" health care. OTD would come out to $4,000 + Canadian if paying retail. 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

All I can say is yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The black sheet metal acts as a big scoop to help keep the snow from falling over the cross auger housing.

You should be able to order it for your 624 snow mule.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Nickdatech said:


> View attachment 171934
> 
> Yes thats what I've been hearing, still waiting for a s
> Is that black front shield thing stock on your machine or did you buy it. I would like to have one of those for my machine.
> ...


Well if u look closely u can see the piece of wood holding it in place. Im still working on that and will post pictures in my 624 modz thread. But it does look like its well made...after all its "MADE IN CANADA"


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

We haven't received any snow worth unplugging the battery minder yet, but my Yammy is ready. I'll be testing the ceramic bearings this winter.


----------

